# Talking Timeshares Episode 17!  Questions you need to answer before buying your first Timeshare!



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2022)

This weeks episode is a breakdown of one of the most popular threads/features of the TUG forums, the "what to buy" questions in the newbies section!


----------



## CO skier (Aug 19, 2022)

Soooooo true!!


----------



## marmite (Aug 20, 2022)

Well done, Brian!  Great TUG sign too.


----------



## BurgTravelers (Aug 20, 2022)

So out of curiosity, why will everyone want to sell their timeshare at some point? Just stop using it or stop traveling? Financial changes? Just curious! Great informative video!


----------



## amycurl (Aug 20, 2022)

OMG! I now know what you look like! Craziness, LOL!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2022)

Well done TUGBRIAN, IMHO.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 20, 2022)

BurgTravelers said:


> So out of curiosity, why will everyone want to sell their timeshare at some point? Just stop using it or stop traveling? Financial changes? Just curious! Great informative video!



are various reasons why an owner would eventually want to sell or exit their ownership....but id say a big one most owners never really prepare for are health/medical issues that prevent traveling anymore (including death, which might sound morbid...but still a sobering reality)

we find that the bulk of the however are just from lack of use due to vacation travel needs/lifestyle changes.  Buying a timeshare in Orlando for instance when you have young kids sounds like a great idea!  once those kids become older and the allure of Disney wears off...chances are you start going less and less...until the point you dont go at all.

cant even count the number of times I read/hear "we just haven't visited our timeshare in years and are just tired of paying for it"

etc etc.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 20, 2022)

@TUGBrian , I love the logo and great video, I'm already thinking what we will do as I get ready to retire in 5 years...I will drop down to 4 weeks of condos at 2 resorts.  Two out of my 3 children have already told us the timeshares they want when we can no longer use ours...As they years go on when we retire or if one of use dies first, I will drop down even more so....


----------



## lockewong (Aug 21, 2022)

Thank you for this video.  Succinct, honest, and informative.  The wealth of information that I have learned just by reading and asking is the hallmark of TUG and how giving and generous this community is.  Thank you and your father for starting and maintaining TUG.


----------

